# Louis C.K. -- INTP?



## kingdavidANC

All of Louis C.K.'s humor derives from an intuitive analytical perspective on society. Very Carlin-esque, and generally focuses on critical analysis of what is otherwise pre-defined. Unlike Si-heavy Jerry Seinfeld humor (that I often find somewhat boring) which is merely a _recollection_ of humorous situations, C.K.'s humor takes a very Ti-intensive approach. Some may argue that he's an ENTP solely because extraverts tend to be drawn towards performance, however I don't see Ne dominance in him.

To further confirm my beliefs that he is at least an NT, C.K. made this statement in his Reddit AMA:


> Okay. I do love to learn. It's all I feel like I'm ever doing. It's really the best you can do in life, is learn. You can't really do anything right. You can just learn. Right now, I am learning to be a dad. I am learning how to take better care of myself and my kids. I"m learning how to communicate with people in my life.
> Professionally, I'm learning right this minute, a HUGE amount with this web experiment. this live at the beacon thing (available at www.louisck.com for 5 bucks) is like that thing in the movie "Twisiter" where they send a bunch of little data collecting balls up into a tornado and just download the lovely results. The whole things has been like that. From the moment it went online and i saw the result of every decision i made. the last question the web guys asked me before we posted was if I wanted the mail list button defaulted to "opt in" or "opt out" and i said start it at opt out. It's such a tiny thing but I keep hearing about it from people. So so interesting to watch this grow.


For him, it isn't just about living life--it's about collecting information to do it better. That's something that I think is universal to all NTs.

Furthermore, I see a sense of introversion in the way he executes his TV show, "Louie." This is beyond the fact that his fictional representation of himself in the show is a blatant introvert. The choice in music, the opening sequence, and the dreary mood all point me towards a heavy sense of introspection, which is very much linked to introversion. The show as a whole is very much how I've always imagined a TV show if I was to make one--dreary, and thoughtful. 

Any flaws in my logic? Any contributions?


----------



## nevermore

I know one of the writers for his old show was an INTP (Dan Mintz, Tina from Bob's Burgers). Himself, I'd say INFJ. He has the introverted profundity, but I don't get a Ti dominant vibe from him. But definately Ti heavy for sure. (The drearyness is a good point...I associate that with Ti cynicism when gone too far).


----------



## kingdavidANC

nevermore said:


> I know one of the writers for his old show was an INTP (Dan Mintz, Tina from Bob's Burgers). Himself, I'd say INFJ. He has the introverted profundity, but I don't get a Ti dominant vibe from him. But definately Ti heavy for sure. (The drearyness is a good point...I associate that with Ti cynicism when gone too far).


How are you getting INFJ out of him? I'm not sure how you're getting feeler out of him, and his humor is _easily_ on the Ne end. Without a doubt. Ni humor is far more dry and sarcastic. I used to know an ENTP who naturally treated every conversation like a stand-up gig. Something that I noticed was that he was huge on metaphors, acting out what he was saying (and what other people were saying), and making vivid hypothetical situations. Watch this C.K. interview. Notice things like "with a donkey with pots clanging on the sides," and "you're making sparks." These are big time Ne characteristics. I see much of this in myself as well.


----------



## Juan M

Well this kind of jokes can be low Fe?


----------



## theorycraft

There is no way Louie CK is INFJ. Fe dominate personality types do not share the same capabilities to laugh at depreciating humor as opposed to NT types who can laugh at a good catholic priest molestation joke. INFJs have a incredibly difficult time depersonalizing degrading behavior from the individual themselves. So from their point of view, depreciating jokes are malicious and hurtful to people, and intentionally hurting people violates the fundamental core value of INFJs. Therefore, Louie CK cannot be INFJ. 

Louie CK is definitely Ne dominate, his humor is all over it. He is either INTP or ENTP. Flip a coin I guess. I'm going to rewatch Louie for more "research". Kekekeke.


----------



## nevermore

kingdavidANC said:


> How are you getting INFJ out of him? I'm not sure how you're getting feeler out of him, and his humor is _easily_ on the Ne end. Without a doubt. Ni humor is far more dry and sarcastic. I used to know an ENTP who naturally treated every conversation like a stand-up gig. Something that I noticed was that he was huge on metaphors, acting out what he was saying (and what other people were saying), and making vivid hypothetical situations. Watch this C.K. interview. Notice things like "with a donkey with pots clanging on the sides," and "you're making sparks." These are big time Ne characteristics. I see much of this in myself as well.


I'm certainly not married to INFJ. I said that because I sensed too much of an Fe-Ti interplay to make INTP likely (in the way he is interacting), but did sense something introverty about his personality.

Now that I'm looking at the interview again I'm leaning ENTP.



theorycraft said:


> There is no way Louie CK is INFJ. Fe dominate personality types do not share the same capabilities to laugh at depreciating humor as opposed to NT types who can laugh at a good catholic priest molestation joke. INFJs have a incredibly difficult time depersonalizing degrading behavior from the individual themselves. So from their point of view, depreciating jokes are malicious and hurtful to people, and intentionally hurting people violates the fundamental core value of INFJs. Therefore, Louie CK cannot be INFJ.
> 
> Louie CK is definitely Ne dominate, his humor is all over it. He is either INTP or ENTP. Flip a coin I guess. I'm going to rewatch Louie for more "research". Kekekeke.


I _would_ say he's ENTP looking at the video now, but it's not just because of his humour style. I do know lots of INFJ's who really enjoy dark humour, and not all ENTP's do. The tendency towards dark offensive humour is definately there for ENTP's...ETP's because of secondary Ti but primary Pi have this ruckous, let's take this just as far as we possibly can thing going on. but I personally wouldn't try to type someone just based on how offensive their jokes are.

He does have that bouncy Ne vibe about him.


----------



## Adam Lans

youtube "Louis CK Doll Scene" and click on the first video.

This man is an INTP without a doubt. this video sums it up. The energy he is putting into his kids and his the energy he puts in to not fail at that is Inferior Fe at work. The entire video displays the Ti-Ne relationship. It cracks me up how he makes an eye out of trace paper, without thinking about the reality of the application. Also funny how he lays the eyes on top of the face, thinking that it will stay that way for a split second. One would argue that he could be ENTP, but I think it's highly unlikely. This guy lives in his head. You see it in his depression, and when he imagines long term romantic relationships with women when dating. He also is not too gregarious, goes to Ti primarilly when uncomfortable, not Ne. and his feelings are what he suffers from.


----------



## petite libellule

NO WAY!!!

I Love Luis C.K.!

I'd say he is INFJ or ENFP or ENFJ, maybe even INFP ...

Wither way ... That guy is NF.


----------



## Abraxas

Louis CK is quite clearly an INFP.


----------



## Ngg

Abraxas said:


> Louis CK is quite clearly an INFP.


What?! He has a very inappropriate sense of humor and definitely no clear set of 'values', which to me screams NOT INFP. All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals. 

I woulda gone with xSTP or xNTP. I feel like he gives off very ESTP vibes at times - provocative, fuck-it-all type of humor, but with less satire than Carlin.


----------



## surra

Yeah, pretty ESTP to me, too.


----------



## StephMC

INxP for sure. I thought he was an INTP at first too, but an INTP friend convinced me he was INFP. 

But I'm not ruling out INTP. I really don't see him as anything other than INxP though.


----------



## Peripatetic

How about throwing 'J' in the mix...do 'P's do this...?

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

----------
Edit:
interview


----------



## Abraxas

Ngg said:


> What?! He has a very inappropriate sense of humor and definitely no clear set of 'values', which to me screams NOT INFP. All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals.
> 
> I woulda gone with xSTP or xNTP. I feel like he gives off very ESTP vibes at times - provocative, fuck-it-all type of humor, but with less satire than Carlin.


This says more about your lack of understanding the cognitive functions than it does about Louis.

He's a completely obvious intuitive feeler.


----------



## Ngg

Abraxas said:


> This says more about your lack of understanding the cognitive functions than it does about Louis.
> 
> He's a completely obvious intuitive feeler.


I have read C. Jung's essay on cognitive functions (albeit a couple years ago), so instead of making demeaning remarks, please enlighten me with your wisdom. 

His inconspicuous demeanor has some Fi to it, and some of his observations have a philosophical bend, but other than that I don't see how INFP is obvious. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Abraxas

Ngg said:


> I have read C. Jung's essay on cognitive functions (albeit a couple years ago), so instead of making demeaning remarks, please enlighten me with your wisdom.
> 
> His inconspicuous demeanor has some Fi to it, and some of his observations have a philosophical bend, but other than that I don't see how INFP is obvious. Care to elaborate?


No.


----------



## HippoHunter94

I'd go with INTP.

He's clearly an NT. Most of us can agree on this. 

A lot of his comedy talks about how he's by himself a lot of the time, and how he dislikes other people. In fact, the fictional version of himself on Louie seems very introverted, and very awkward in social situations. Of course, it's hard to use a character from a fictional setting to type a real person. 

P is the one I'm least sold on. He takes charge of many key aspects of his career. He writes, directs, produces, edits, and stars in his own show. He writes and directs a few of his standup specials. Is it characteristic of P to spread themselves around so much? If not, I'm inclined to say he's a J, which would be awesome.


----------



## kindaconfused

Ngg said:


> All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals.


lolol


----------



## cyamitide

ESTP. His humor is very concretely physical. Se all around.



Ngg said:


> All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals.


You're in for a surprise in your future.


----------



## Ngg

cyamitide said:


> ESTP. His humor is very concretely physical. Se all around.
> 
> 
> You're in for a surprise in your future.


Haha it seems so. I actually know one INFP who is not at all like that, but rather edgy, so I'll take it back 

Glad we agree on Louis CK though - def ESTP.


----------



## StephMC

[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/421099[/video]

He really doesn't strike me as an ESTP here.


----------



## pushit

At times he seems like an INTJ due to the fact that he appears judgemental, but he does seem INTP or even ENTP at times, since he does output his thoughts in his performances and interviews. In "Louie", he strikes me as INTP, but I feel that Louie is a depiction of himself in his head rather than who he is.

Also, keep in mind he was listed as ENTP on one site, I forget which one though. I'll link it later.


----------



## pushit

Oh, and I've often wondered if he might be an I/ENFP as well.


----------



## Zonr

I'd say INFJ


----------



## pushit

Actually, I'm leaning towards INFP. Watch this video (long, but interesting):






Notice towards the end of the video where the one girl asks him about filmmaking and how she asked him what the best attitude was towards film production, and he responds with, "wanting to help alot". Very F to me, since it is very considerable towards other people's values and improving others well being. 

That is just based on that excerpt though, I'll look more into this at another time.


----------



## Roark

I definitely think he is an INFP.

If you watch Louie, every single episode ties in a moral dilemma/lesson. All his stuff represents hardcore Fi when he is not using Ne. He's always talking about and questioning whether he is a "good person" and finds ways to rationalize it to make him feel better, even if it is sometimes tongue in cheek.

INFP no doubt.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Roark said:


> I definitely think he is an INFP.
> 
> If you watch Louie, every single episode ties in a moral dilemma/lesson. All his stuff represents hardcore Fi when he is not using Ne. He's always talking about and questioning whether he is a "good person" and finds ways to rationalize it to make him feel better, even if it is sometimes tongue in cheek.
> 
> INFP no doubt.


That doesn't mean anything. NTs can try and teach lessons or say something about the human condition. In fact, if there's anyone that tries to rationalize their behavior for themselves, it's most definitely an NT.


----------



## Roark

HippoHunter94 said:


> That doesn't mean anything. NTs can try and teach lessons or say something about the human condition. In fact, if there's anyone that tries to rationalize their behavior for themselves, it's most definitely an NT.


I still have not be convinced that he is anything other than INFP. I just don't see any other type that fits for him.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Roark said:


> I still have not be convinced that he is anything other than INFP. I just don't see any other type that fits for him.


Fine. Let's look at when Daniel Tosh was getting bad press for making rape jokes. How did Louis C.K. respond? A holocaust joke. That there is the wit, the shameless taboo, the kind of cherry bomb an INTP would plant. He understands the design of the situation, much like the architects INTPs are notorious for being, and he not only adds to that construction but changes it into something unmistaken, sinister and unrepentant. In plain INTP fashion, refuses to give any kind of a fuck.


----------



## NT the DC

I don't think there is anyway Louis CK is a feeler.
Most of his jokes are about making fun of people's feelings and the stupidity of how people think.
He and I have a lot in common... 
Like I'll think of the inappropriate stuff he says but I don't say it a loud, which is why I find him hilarious.

His humor didn't seem to appeal to any of my sensor friends. We were watching netflix and I told everyone he was funny so we watched it. Everyone was super quiet and so they decided to change it to another comedian who was "hilarious"....

Basically some idiot who made stupid faces and they cracked up...while I was like...
:/

He has what I'd consider "intuitive" humor.

But anyway for what it's worth he's been a favorite comedian of mine because we disturbingly think of similar things.


----------



## InternalWonderous

Ngg said:


> All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals.


We also like to speak for ourselves, thank you very much.


----------



## pushit

HippoHunter94 said:


> Fine. Let's look at when Daniel Tosh was getting bad press for making rape jokes. How did Louis C.K. respond? A holocaust joke. That there is the wit, the shameless taboo, the kind of cherry bomb an INTP would plant. He understands the design of the situation, much like the architects INTPs are notorious for being, and he not only adds to that construction but changes it into something unmistaken, sinister and unrepentant. In plain INTP fashion, refuses to give any kind of a fuck.


I see your point here, but you have to take into account that he is older, and may be a more balanced out INFP (keep in mind, F types [especially borderline ones] can be open minded and scrap morals as well)

I could be wrong though.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Guys he has inappropriate humor, he can't be a feeler. :downs:


----------



## pushit

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Guys he has inappropriate humor, he can't be a feeler. :downs:


Just because you have innappropriate humor, doesn't mean you can't be a feeler. Lewis Black, Bill Hicks, and countless others that seem like feelers (well to me at least) have bursts of offensive humor. 

(unless your post was sarcastic, it seemed that way)


----------



## pushit

Actually, I'm starting to take what I said about him being more of a feeler back...it does seem like he has some Ti in there, and he's obviously Ne, if not, Ne-dom.

I'm leaning ENTP, maybe INTP.

I'll elaborate further later.


----------



## pushit

Ok, here is why I'm leaning ENTP:

Observing him in more casual appearances (like interviews), if you listen to him on Opie & Anthony, it seems like he's more Ne-dom just based on all of his wacky social commentary (ie him calling Donald Rumsfield a lizard, and other countless out-of-the-box things he has said). Granted, an INTP can have just as wacky social commentary, but be more grounded with Ti and appear more rehearsed, while C.K.'s commentary seems more raw, plus he isn't as hesitant to make comments on O&A (not saying all INTPs are usually).

I could be off the mark, though. Just a few observations. I may look into it further.


----------



## wiarumas

INTP is my guess judging from his stand up and show. 

Definitely NTP though.


----------



## wiarumas

I don't think anyone posted much stand up yet. Here are two clips.


----------



## pushit

wiarumas said:


> I don't think anyone posted much stand up yet. Here are two clips.


Yeah, pretty ENTP to me. Lots of Ne bouncing around in here. Although some of his humor is pretty physical, leading me to believe he could be ESTP.

However, this is judging based on just his humor.


----------



## Juan M

Now that i have seen a lot of him, all his stand up and videos, i believe that he is an INTP. He has a lot of experience as a comedian (25 years, which means that he is very good on stage and can appear extroverted) and he didint reach a decent fame until like 20 years, 20 years were he did the same routine (Ti.Si.Fe) and had a bunch of white jokes, not the black humour that identify him now, look at his stand up comedy its pure low Fe speech but with a lot of experience in scene, a lot of Ti and Ne very connected. Also his series Louie, portrait him as a very introverted and often lonely man, and portrait a lot the low Fe thing (implying that in this show exists a real portrait of him)

Why there are two threads of this?


----------



## Kasitera

I love Louis CK!! It's so hard to type somebody.. especially when someone has reached middle age and most probably developed a lot of the less dominant functions.. or if they are somewhat unhealthy.. so who really knows what his type is? I really want to know though lol. I definitely can see a lot of Fi, Ne and Ti within him.. also Fe and Si.. 

I would say he's either ENTP, INTP or INFP.. at the moment I'm probably leaning more towards INFP or INTP.. He could be an INTP who's developed his Fi or an INFP who's developed his Ti.. either way he is a comedy genius and also very endearing :happy:


----------



## intrasearching

Those who think INFPs cannot be completely crude and offensive have limited experience with true INFPs.

There is no doubting his strong Ne, for one.

And then of course, as others have said, he exhibits very strong Fi, with his constant measuring and judging of himself as a good vs bad person and his exploration of morality and justice within society and between individuals.

Celebritytypes.com has also just recently pegged him as an INFP: Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

*Louis C.K.: "With movies, [what] I really loved [was] moments and tones and feelings in a scene, and I loved creating those."*
*Louis C.K.: "I never viewed money as being 'my money' I always saw it as 'the money.' ... If it pools up around me then it needs to be flushed back out into the system."*
*Louis C.K.: "There's been a lot of simple vilification of right-wing people. It's really easy to say, ... 'You're anti-this and that, and I hate you.' But to me, it's more interesting to say, 'What is this person like and how do they really think?'"*
*Louis C.K.: "When I read [that] the foundations of capitalism are shattering, I'm like: 'Maybe we need that. Maybe we need some time where we're walking around with a donkey with pots clanging on the sides.'"*
*Stephen Deusner: "[He has a] genial stage presence, and a starkly honest style that blends relentless self-deprecation with a genuine sense of wonder at the world."

*Also, don't limit yourself in believing that deep logical analysis is a Ti-only phenomenon.

Te users get more energized as they talk, and when that combines with Ne, you get someone who talks and talks and bounces off their own ideas, getting deeper and broader simultaneously and appearing to not require time to stop and think.

The Ti giveaway is someone who pauses frequently to gather their thoughts before speaking. I have never seen Louis CK exhibit anything like that. In interviews he just gets talking and fleshes out his point as he goes.

As an INFP I can testify that we have that ability. Yesterday I gave an impromptu speech of sorts in my psychology class, not knowing exactly what I would say. I went on without pause to describe the inner workings of PTSD and how it is manifested in an adult etc. Long story short... Ne + Te thinks AFTER they start talking. They start with general feeling about what they will say and then make it clear, to the listener AND to themselves, what exactly their point is, after they begin talking for a while.

As always, I could be TOTALLY wrong. This is all just me.

Additionally, INFPs do not have to be all feels and sensitivity all the time. We can be cold, either in appearance or actuality, but it certainly seems to be the exception, for me anyway. Even when pissed I still analyze my goodness, authenticity, kindness etc. -- in that case it usually turns into violent self-loathing.


----------



## pushit

Neurasthenia said:


> Those who think INFPs cannot be completely crude and offensive have limited experience with true INFPs.
> 
> There is no doubting his strong Ne, for one.
> 
> And then of course, as others have said, he exhibits very strong Fi, with his constant measuring and judging of himself as a good vs bad person and his exploration of morality and justice within society and between individuals.
> 
> Celebritytypes.com has also just recently pegged him as an INFP: Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com
> 
> *Louis C.K.: "With movies, [what] I really loved [was] moments and tones and feelings in a scene, and I loved creating those."*
> *Louis C.K.: "I never viewed money as being 'my money' I always saw it as 'the money.' ... If it pools up around me then it needs to be flushed back out into the system."*
> *Louis C.K.: "There's been a lot of simple vilification of right-wing people. It's really easy to say, ... 'You're anti-this and that, and I hate you.' But to me, it's more interesting to say, 'What is this person like and how do they really think?'"*
> *Louis C.K.: "When I read [that] the foundations of capitalism are shattering, I'm like: 'Maybe we need that. Maybe we need some time where we're walking around with a donkey with pots clanging on the sides.'"*
> *Stephen Deusner: "[He has a] genial stage presence, and a starkly honest style that blends relentless self-deprecation with a genuine sense of wonder at the world."
> 
> *Also, don't limit yourself in believing that deep logical analysis is a Ti-only phenomenon.
> 
> Te users get more energized as they talk, and when that combines with Ne, you get someone who talks and talks and bounces off their own ideas, getting deeper and broader simultaneously and appearing to not require time to stop and think.
> 
> The Ti giveaway is someone who pauses frequently to gather their thoughts before speaking. I have never seen Louis CK exhibit anything like that. In interviews he just gets talking and fleshes out his point as he goes.
> 
> As an INFP I can testify that we have that ability. Yesterday I gave an impromptu speech of sorts in my psychology class, not knowing exactly what I would say. I went on without pause to describe the innerworkings of PTSD and how it is manifested in an adult etc. Long story short... Ne + Te thinks AFTER they start talking. They start with general feeling about what they will say and then make it clear, to the listener AND to themselves, what exactly their point is, after they begin talking for a while.
> 
> As always, I could be TOTALLY wrong. This is all just me.


Whoa, I was on that page just last night and I didn't see him listed at all! Must have been added sometime today or yesterday (the day just started where I am, EDT).


----------



## intrasearching

sinsandsecrets said:


> Whoa, I was on that page just last night and I didn't see him listed at all! Must have been added sometime today or yesterday (the day just started where I am, EDT).


Yeah, same. Was browsing the INFP page and Louis popped up -- was confused for a moment and then thought "I knew it!"

I think the standup comedian role can make many Ne users look more ENTP because of the dry wit often inherent to the profession.

One really ought to watch his show Louie, his interviews, and pay attention to WHAT he talks about in standup, not as much how he says it, because he is turning on the crude, DGAF attitude more so than might be normal.


----------



## pushit

Hmm, this could be a good reference...he gives advice to the general public here, hosting a radio show.






Kind of leaning xNFP now?


----------



## azdahak

I watched some of his stand-up on YouTube because its not as scripted/edited as a TV skit. He mostly talks about right/wrong, appropriate/inappropriate, how people feel, etc. But he doesn't judge or condemn, just gives his perceptions, there's no conflict in his stories. Hes all about apposition of opposites. Almost no abstraction, irony, or word-play.

INFP


----------



## cudibloop

I feel INFP from his show but he seems ENTP in real life

Are INTPs really that socially awkward though?


----------



## wiarumas

Any XNXPs want to comment on this one? He talks about his mental process here a bit. 






Some more bits here. Not for typing. Just for fun:


----------



## cudibloop

As an ENFP ima say that I really relate to alot of his views on life and sense of humor, but sometimes dude gets TOO crude and minimalist for me to the point where it makes me cringe.


Like sometimes he'll say something like "life is all about shitting and fucking", and although I see where he's coming from and can think that way sometimes, I don't agree with him. Could be the chronic masturbation that makes him think the way he does.


----------



## pushit

cudibloop said:


> As an ENFP ima say that I really relate to alot of his views on life and sense of humor, but sometimes dude gets TOO crude and minimalist for me to the point where it makes me cringe.
> 
> 
> Like sometimes he'll say something like "life is all about shitting and fucking", and although I see where he's coming from and can think that way sometimes, I don't agree with him. Could be the chronic masturbation that makes him think the way he does.


I think that's a mainstay of his comedy, from what I've observed, the awkward crudeness - it meshes well with him, so he uses it to his advantage. And his views on life he presents are likely fueled by his comedy, which are probably not his actual views on life. 

Did anyone watch that video I posted above? Pretty good reference.


----------



## intrasearching

wiarumas said:


> Any XNXPs want to comment on this one? He talks about his mental process here a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more bits here. Not for typing. Just for fun:


I may write more later, but I just watched this stand-up (Oh My God) and I must say, the whole thing, especially in certain parts (like the ending), _wreaked_ strongly of Fi (I don't mean that pejoratively).

I have been a very big fan of Louis CK for the past few years and, while I find his routines less gut-bustingly funny as time goes on (I want something more abstract from him), I still always watch because I like him as a personality, and I find him interesting to wonder about. But I do want to say that, maybe as an INFP especially, I felt what he said in the very end, and I especially felt the level of anger he threw onto the last couple words. It seemed very much like he was expressing Fi anger about human tragedy and the general social ignorance and frequent acceptance of it.

The reason he seems especially Fi to me as opposed to Fe is because I get the sense that his emotions and their judgments/values are constantly existing in him consciously and even viscerally, and when he releases them it is very calculated, and gives me the impression that he is "letting us see" a bit of what is happening in there.

My perception is very likely biased because I am over-identifying with what I am seeing from him. I am still very interested to hear any other counterpoints. I agree with others who feel he expresses an ENTP-like vibe publicly. I however haven't seen much in what he expresses through all of his stand-up and television to substantiate that notion. He is extremely subjectively focused in the feeling sense, which does not match what I _expect _of an ENTP.


----------



## SeñorTaco

I can sense he is INTP through his awkwardness yet his flawless logical comedic comments about life says he's not very F-type about them. 

So yes, INTP.


----------



## yentipeee

not ENTP, not funny either.


----------



## Omniscient

INFP/INFJ
I know it's common for INTPs to live his lifestyle (before his stand up career), but I do't see strong Ti in him..


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l actually agree with his INFP typing on a site that shall remain nameless.

l don't see strong Ti, l just don't see what people would consider ''obvious Fi''. Saying things that are true=/=Ti.


----------



## Nesjamag

ENFP tbh.

I don't see any Ti. I do see a lot of Fi. He's very focused on how he feels about things, he's almost exclusively focused on how he feels about things and seems to have very little Fe. He's not very precise either, he's more about stuff and jumping around. Ti would try to be more precise.

I think he (and perhaps all stand up comedians) can be quite misleading to type. Often ENTP and ENFP will actually be mistaken as each others type.

I believe he's Ne dominant. He seems more open-ended and indecisive than someone with closure about opinions (dominant judging functions). He's also moving around a lot, his body movement goes along when his Ne is on a roll.

Where he can especially difficult to recognize as ENFP is in all the cursing, the crudeness, etc...
Seems like in his act he is just unleashing all his "irritations", which don't really irritate him probably, but he gets positive feedback from the audience speaking his thoughts in an unfiltered manner.
The stereotypes of ENFP make them out to be a lot more naive and innocent than ENFP are inside.

Personally I can also really relate to his thought processes, views and mannerisms. This is how I am when I'm relaxed and with people who respond well to my humor. These are though sides of myself that don't always come out. The cursing is a bit excessive, to me suggests his inhibitions are really lowered when he's on stage (due to all the positive feedback he's getting there).


----------



## Whippit

I always thought of him as ENTP. His humor stems mostly from Ti style-logic conflicting with Fe-style values in a big picture format (Ne). I've known more than a couple mature NTPs who take their Fe values seriously, you can tell it because they are constantly pick at them, reframe them, poke holes in them, trying to get them to make sense. That may make him seem like he's an F-dom, but I don't think so.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

I'd lean towards INFP, but I don't know much about the guy and I don't particularly care to research this. For one, his comedy is full of value judgements. He doesn't just deconstruct things logically but describes them through the perspective of his personal values and reveals how wrong they are. The artistic direction of his show also screams Fi. I mean how about that Halloween episode? You think an xNTP is going to make shit like that? There's a strong, inner-feeling-colored warmth to it all. His comedy is not impersonal and, frankly, I don't see Ti at all. It's almost seems like people want to label him an NT because he's smart and points out problems with things... neither of those things relate directly to being an NT. And then, often times, it seems like he's ranting about his responsibilities and how much he hates them– venting inferior Te anyone?



Neurasthenia said:


> It seemed very much like he was expressing Fi anger about human tragedy and the general social ignorance and frequent acceptance of it.
> 
> The reason he seems especially Fi to me as opposed to Fe is because I get the sense that his emotions and their judgments/values are constantly existing in him consciously and even viscerally, and when he releases them it is very calculated, and gives me the impression that he is "letting us see" a bit of what is happening in there.
> ....
> He is extremely subjectively focused in the feeling sense, which does not match what I _expect _of an ENTP.


This too. Well put.


----------



## intrasearching

Louis CK is a RAGING INFP.






_Listen to him describe the feels. Listen to it._

I connected with what he was saying *so much* that I actually broke out in a sweat. Maybe a strong response in the eyes of many, but seriously, I rarely hear anyone say anything that I truly connect with, so when I do, it's like all physiological systems go and I feel engrossed and physically aroused...


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Neurasthenia said:


> Louis CK is a RAGING INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Listen to him describe the feels. Listen to it._


Thank you for sharing this. That was amazing.


----------



## The Proof

dude, he's ENTP

how do I know? I just do


----------



## Gerd

Neurasthenia said:


> Louis CK is a RAGING INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Listen to him describe the feels. Listen to it._
> 
> I connected with what he was saying *so much* that I actually broke out in a sweat. Maybe a strong response in the eyes of many, but seriously, I rarely hear anyone say anything that I truly connect with, so when I do, it's like all physiological systems go and I feel engrossed and physically aroused...


I still think he's INTP. You know, we can describe feelings too, it's not just an Fi thing. Watch Louie, there you can see his true self, not just the humorist and actor.


----------



## cudibloop

Neurasthenia said:


> Louis CK is a RAGING INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Listen to him describe the feels. Listen to it._
> 
> I connected with what he was saying *so much* that I actually broke out in a sweat. Maybe a strong response in the eyes of many, but seriously, I rarely hear anyone say anything that I truly connect with, so when I do, it's like all physiological systems go and I feel engrossed and physically aroused...


All I see is introvert, Ne-Si and 6w7.


----------



## intrasearching

Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

Louis C.K.: "With movies, [what] I really loved [was] moments and tones and feelings in a scene, and I loved creating those."

Louis C.K.: "I never viewed money as being 'my money,' I always saw it as 'the money.' ... If it pools up around me then it needs to be flushed back out into the system."

Louis C.K.: "There's been a lot of simple vilification of right-wing people. It's really easy to say, ... 'You're anti-this and that, and I hate you.' But to me, it's more interesting to say, 'What is this person like and how do they really think?'"

Louis C.K.: "When I read [that] the foundations of capitalism are shattering, I'm like: 'Maybe we need that. Maybe we need some time where we're walking around with a donkey with pots clanging on the sides.'"

Stephen Deusner: "[He has a] genial stage presence, and a starkly honest style that blends relentless self-deprecation with a genuine sense of wonder at the world."


----------



## Angina Jolie

I know this is an old thread, but I loooove Louis, and wanted to check what mbti he is. I'm surprised about some of the comments saying that he cannot be a feeler because of the inappropriateness of his humor. That is a bit narrow-minded or of that sort. I'm an INFP and Louis C.K. is my favorite comedian BECAUSE of his inappropriateness. My personal humor is very similar - as dirty and as sarcastic as it can get.

I won't be able to back this up with any sources of information now, but I recall reading somewhere about humor and where it comes from. There are many different types of humor and each has a different source, but I recall reading that one of the sources for humor is ''fear'' and ''relief'' as well as emotional self-protection.

Louis's jokes are very ironic, sarcastic, situational, Self-deprecating, exhagerated and absurd (or about the absurdity of life). For an F user, jokes like these can be simply a way to deal with life. His jokes are actually often in a way about his or in general ''moral values''. For instance, this :





This could very easily come from a value place. He admires and very much respects the amazingness of modern technology and cannot understand others disrespecting it. One way to deal with the emotional anger and emotional weight on your shoulders from someone stepping on your values is through humor, through exagerating it and making it ridiculous. That's how many people deal with problems in their lives - to keep up the optimism, they find the irony and ridiculousness in these problems. 

Ok, I'm getting a bit lost in this, cuz I for some reason feel very excited about this topic and the P is at it's zenit right now....

What I wanted to say through this is that with comedians and maybe especially one like Louis C.K. I don't think it's the F/T that you should look at. He is an obvious N user, but the rest very much depends on the different ways of humor and the reasons why he is using it. 

As well as - it's quite hard to tell how much of his performance comes authentically from him and how much of it is his writer's work. I do think that he's more of a T than F (most likely to me - INTP. I see so many similarities with his and my INTP friends sense of humor, it's crazy), but it might be a close call. Just to clear it out - him actually being an INFP is not that impossible. Some of my friends first thought I was pretty evil, because I used very black and sarcastic humor with them.


----------



## paige1136

I see your argument with the introversion aspect, but I definitely don't think he's and INTP. No matter how weak on the scale, INTP would not be a stand-up comedian for a living (especially one as famous as he).

Plus, who says extroverts can't be deep and introspective at times?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Abraxas said:


> Louis CK is quite clearly an INFP.


I agree. Louis CK is very INFP in my view. Contrary to what someone else posted earlier on here, I know plenty of INFPs with a very dirty sense of humor. He is incredibly self-deprecating, which would suggest an INxP to me. Fi dominance because he seems to approach his subjects with more of a subjectivity rather than an objectivity. (In my view, at least.)


----------



## Oxytocin

Love that guy. 
I vote ENTP, though stage-personalities can be quite deceiving. Maybe INTP who comes off as ENTP for entertainment purposes.


----------



## marcguasch

He's a semi ridiculous INTP. His ideas are similar to mine. An INFJ is somewhat more angry with their ideas about society. He comes out more so as a guy that struggle with his social awkwardness and inside world that he finds would fascinate people by doing stand up, that's pretty INTP. If you watch the way he directs his shows, it is very condescending and cerebral without the emotional profundity that an INFJ would carry. It's more light in humor, yet, probably more offensive.


----------



## sarahbelle68

Louis CK is INFP. 3:35 onward in this interview I think is a really good example of why he's an INFP... he has this real interest in sadness and totally has that INFP melancholia... It's not even that he has it, it's that a part of him really loves it and just swims in it. I can't really imagine an INTP talking about 'allowing themselves to be sad' in those down moments with such relish... Louis speaks about sadness being poetic and beautiful and all of us being so lucky to live sad moments. That's such an INFP perspective. Everything he does has such HEART. I'm an INFP 4w5 and my humor is droll, dark and absurd. I think people generally think of enneagram 9s when they think of INFPs, and they tend to not have such dark humor, but 4s for instance absolutely do. There is such humanistic, emotional resonance with everything Louis does. I strongly relate to his humor and philosophies


----------



## sarahbelle68

Gerd said:


> I still think he's INTP. You know, we can describe feelings too, it's not just an Fi thing. Watch Louie, there you can see his true self, not just the humorist and actor.


INTPs don't RELISH their sadness and describe it as poetic and beautiful like Louis has... that's much more INFP. I can't imagine any INTPs I know talking about how 'we're all lucky to have sad moments' and being so passionate about how meaningful sadness specifically is.


----------



## K3xP

Ive watched quite a bit of youtube videos on Louis Ck and i always thought he was INTP, but it seems to me now that might be INFP. If you relate Louis CK with Bill Hicks, you can see they have very N_P approach to their stand up. They jump through ideas and they are able to extrapolate comedic scenes using their dominant functions Fi and Ti. Thats what bits are i suppose but whatever.

Louis CK talks about more personal things. He relates his ideas with emotions and thoughts we see in american citizens on an individualistic level.
Bill Hicks is more detached from himself but focuses more on society. He talks about marketing, what life means as a whole, the view on drugs in society etc.

Also Louis Ck may joke about some crazy stuff but he uses it to relate with his audience more, hes more easygoing.
Hicks on the other hand says whatever he wants, he doesn't empathize with his audience as much, he values logic and the truth, he speaks in a more cold demeanor.


----------



## icelanderka

I know I'm late to the party but he is DEFINITELY INFP.

First off, INFPs are totally off-beat. Just because we're idealistic does not mean that we're not weird as hell. It comes with the off the beaten path way of creative thinking. It makes sense that Louie as a comedian has such an inappropriate yet holy-shit-yes insightful sense of humor. Honestly, the comedic realm is so perfect for an INFP because it's all about being a great liar. Exaggerating stories with such great delivery to the point that if you tell it enough and it is received well enough, it could be nearly fact.

You can really tell he's INFP by how he directs his show Louie, ESPECIALLY the most recent season. His depiction of Louie in the show is a very introverted character who bursts with intense, long monologues about his observations, when it seems that he's not doing much of ANYTHING, really. 

I also know from my personal INFP experience, that growing up I've learned how to perform outwardly in certain crowds to some degree, and being on stage may give off the possibility that he has INTJ tendencies. But that's because his profession as a comedic writer/entertainer puts him in the public spotlight. He has to develop a performance at times, it comes with the job. Andrew Garfield is an INFP, but just because he is outwardly expressing for a living does not mean that that is his inherent, natural tendencies. So if anything, he developed INTP tendencies, because delivering in a 'thinking' manner is a bit cleaner in the spotlight.

If you see Louis on talk shows and how he interacts with the hosts, he's usually a reserved guy, very non-threatening, always awkwardly uncomfortable. He has a rich inner world, a world he only expresses when ASKED. So when they do inquire about some topic, he gets riled up about it, and is frustrated to convey that to the audience. When you listen to how he delivers stories and his almost rant-y philosophical commentary on VAST concepts about the world (he is MARVELED by space, unknown, death, sadness and intensely revisits these subjects in his material) it is very much how the thought process sequence goes for an INFP.

Also a very good indicator: Google "Louis C.K. Goes on Eccentric Twitter Rant About Earth and Mars" on the website Mashable. 
Notice how Louie keeps repeating that he can't "prove it" but it "feels" like it. He stresses that it is coming from a intuitive "feeling" nearly 5 times.

That's my two cent's y'all.

In conclusion, Louis CK is my spirit animal.


----------



## Jamaia

I love Louis CK. I'd agree with icelanderka that the way he is on stage is just a part of the picture.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

He couldn't be anything other than an INFP. His humor is extremely Fi/Ne, just like Carlin's humor (although, Carlin was an ENFP).


----------



## Derange At 170

Yes, I have no doubt in my mind that he's an INFP. For ll the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## stiletto

Intp


----------



## sarahbelle68

marcguasch said:


> He's a semi ridiculous INTP. His ideas are similar to mine. An INFJ is somewhat more angry with their ideas about society. He comes out more so as a guy that struggle with his social awkwardness and inside world that he finds would fascinate people by doing stand up, that's pretty INTP. If you watch the way he directs his shows, it is very condescending and cerebral without the emotional profundity that an INFJ would carry. It's more light in humor, yet, probably more offensive.


um no. he's a total INFP. he's obsessed with the idea of sadness and everything in his show is about his personal emotional journey


----------



## goamare

In my opinion he is an NP for sure, at least from his shows I can see, crafted or not.

He doesn't seem to have a predominant preference between T/F though, from what I can see.
He seems to use both Ne+Ti and Ne+Fi quite well.

Some NTPs have very weak F.
Some NFPs have very weak T.

He is definitely not the case above.

My opinion is, if we have to categorize him within 16 MBTI types, he is probably closest to ENTP.


----------



## Derange At 170

I've seen a lot of people mistake Eminem for an intuitive because of his complex wordplay. But that's a skill he's learned being very dedicated to his craft. Double meanings, wordplay, metaphors, etc, come more naturally to iNtuitives, but that doesn't mean that a craft dedicated to those tools, rap lyricism, can't teach any user to make good use of them.

Looking at Louis CK's _act_, you might at times think he's an NTP because of his cleverness. But that's his craft. He's a comedian. He has learned to be clever. But watch his interviews and pay clear attention to what the basic concept of his act is. He's a very openly sensitive person, and like @sarahbelle68 said. He describes his sadness as poetic beauty. That's not an xNTP. His act isn't necessarily based on that Ne absurdity, that's part of it. His entire performance is his emotional experience. His fear and love of being a father. His fear of ending up alone. Also his values. How people can't appreciate the good things they have in life.

Even here, total Fi:






No Fe. He's praising George Carlin by how Carlin touched HIS emotions. Carlins emotional states and motivations are explained through Louis CK's own. He's all Fi.


----------



## sarahbelle68

Derange At 170 said:


> I've seen a lot of people mistake Eminem for an intuitive because of his complex wordplay. But that's a skill he's learned being very dedicated to his craft. Double meanings, wordplay, metaphors, etc, come more naturally to iNtuitives, but that doesn't mean that a craft dedicated to those tools, rap lyricism, can't teach any user to make good use of them.
> 
> Looking at Louis CK's _act_, you might at times think he's an NTP because of his cleverness. But that's his craft. He's a comedian. He has learned to be clever. But watch his interviews and pay clear attention to what the basic concept of his act is. He's a very openly sensitive person, and like @sarahbelle68 said. He describes his sadness as poetic beauty. That's not an xNTP. His act isn't necessarily based on that absurdity Ne, that's part of it. His entire performance is his emotional experience. His fear and love of being a father. His fear of ending up alone. Also his values. How people can't appreciate the good things they have in life.
> 
> Even here, total Fi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fe. He's praising George Carlin by how Carlin touched HIS emotions. Carlins emotional states and motivations are explained through Louis CK's own. He's all Fi.


Perfectly said.


----------



## GWhitman

Ngg said:


> All INFPs I know are respectful and have strong morals.


Evidently you have not been alive long enough to witness an INFP (or mis-categorize) whose heart's been stomped on for decades. We can grow very calloused and seemingly indifferent toward any (outward) morality and emotion in attempt to protect ourselves from society. Allowing our logical sides to take control of our mouths as the chaos and turbulence of our feelings have broken us over and over.

When I first took Myers Briggs, I was an INTJ, then an INTP, then an INFP. But, I still will sometimes test as an INTP.


----------



## lithium394

I'm typing him based on his show, because I feel that that's his own expression of himself, and a good basis for figuring out his type.

I've always seen him as an INFP from watching the show since season one. There is no doubt in my mind that all of his humor is Ne based and most of the show is just him making abstract realizations of things from living in his head. Even his stand-up is blatant Ne. Secondly, I'm not saying Fi is all about morals but he clearly has some values that he stands up for, and I would say he usually is pretty set on being himself. Also, his relatively low self-confidence and excellent writing ability (in his stand up) don't go against INFP at all either. Don't forget how socially uncomfortable he usually is, haha.

Watch the 2-part episode in Season 4 called "In the Woods" it goes into his childhood, and all of it just really struck me as an INFP teen trying to fit in by putting on an ESTP mask.


----------



## desecrationsmile

People here that are asserting that he's an objective thinker are laughable. He's almost always subjective in his stand up and on his show. And in most interviews, too. He even ignores logic and social norms routinely to do what he wants to do. This happens all the time on his show. Also, look at the joke where he says people don't ever want to do anything that's not their ''favorite'' thing. (This was no doubt something he noticed in himself first) All this shit he talks about comes from his own personal feelings about it that he reflected and pondered on. Then, came to a conclusion about whatever it is, which then essentially gets put into a joke. He even said that it was him who was upset that the internet cut out on the airplane, not others. So from this we learn that he makes most of his jokes from things that happen to him personally, that he then applies outwardly and considers the possibility that others have similar feelings/reactions. That's essentially his process. Which leans more towards Fi + Ne in my opinion.


----------



## Jerzy Urban

Entp with a cool combination of Ne and a limited dose of Fe.


----------



## NipNip

I've seen and heard almost everything Louis has created and said. 

Louis C.K. is an INFP.

He might appear E on stage but that's his job. He is an introvert. He might make 'smart' jokes and insights but that does NOT make him a T (idk why people think that).

INFP. Louis is an INFP.


----------



## Why so serious

NipNip said:


> I've seen and heard almost everything Louis has created and said.
> 
> Louis C.K. is an INFP.
> 
> He might appear E on stage but that's his job. He is an introvert. He might make 'smart' jokes and insights but that does NOT make him a T (idk why people think that).
> 
> INFP. Louis is an INFP.



I think you might be on to something, thought ENTP at first but now that you mention.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I don't get how people are typing him as a thinker. The man is so Fi, it hurts.


----------



## etienneargot

My instinct is that he is an NF probably an introvert with low F (I don't ascribe to the MBTI's binary system, you can be hig or low on these things, it's truer to life, it also allows us to use big five theory which is more scientifically tested and proven, so e-i=extraversion, s-n=openness, t-f=agreeableness p-j=conscientiousness. whether or not these co-incide perfectly with cognitive functions is a long conversation to have here, but there is literature on it, read up...), and I close to E, possibly. He's p seemes to be moderate to high. (-I)N(-F)(+P) probably. I'll elaborate:

Introverts are not known to make big gestures and their facial expressions are more reserved. CK does not wave his arms around like Carlin, or raise his voice, unless it's deliberate. Introvert. The fact he works on stage means that he is not highly introverted, cause he never would've plucked up the courage to get started if he was.
iNtuitive. The humor is quite clearly Ne: random and, well, intuitive/abstract (rather, abstract concepts form the humor, whilst the topic itself is based on the outside world). This is the core of his stand up and leads us to suppose a strong P/low conscientiousness factor.
F: F is low, this is suggested by the marked T, furthermore, it is Fi, which is well hidden in most cases, due to introversion. The fairly well developed Te manifests itself as the rather dark humor he is known for. It is however his id, his shadow. Te/Ti in NT types is fully functional, not the "guilty pleasure" sort of T that CK shows. His Te is piggish and unkempt and rough. An NT's humor is much more bitter, the F is the id coming up as anger and resentment, Bill Hicks is like that and to a lesser extent, Carlin. Where CK seems like a pig, he is still at peace with it, as a matter of fact, he could quite accurately be described as a pig enjoying the guilty pleasure of rolling around in shit. An INTP would seem more like a nun enjoying the guilty pleasure of killing puppies.

P: We already saw his Ne, his Fi (weeeeell, we didn't quite see it, we saw evidence of it) and his well developed id, his Te. There's probably also an Si lurking in there, most notable when he speaks of the past, but not all that pronounced overall. His functional stack seems to be Fi,Ne(probably very close to eachother, essentially making him an ambivert)Si,Te(well developed).

He is, tentatively, an INFP with a low preference for his I and F.


----------

